# Frenchies - The new Pitbull



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

I don't see how an animal that at the ultramax is 40lbs, could "maul" someone to death.

Interesting. Chicago really is that hard of a city I guess:

https://www.fox13now.com/news/national/coroner-french-bulldog-mauled-chicago-area-woman-to-death


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Frenchies…"Waste Of Skin":grin:


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

#thuglife


----------

